# Blue Buffalo Healthy Living Chicken and Brown Rice Formula?



## EyeGrow (Oct 9, 2012)

This is my first post so hopefully I do it right..

I just reserved my hedgehog from the breeder today and I also ordered a bag of food! I think I ordered the wrong kind though..I got the Blue Buffalo Healthy Living Chicken and Brown Rice Formula.
http://bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/bc-heal ... ng-chicken
I think it might have too high of a fat content though. The protein is 34% but the fat is 18%..
The cage I have for her will be at about five feet by five feet..and she will have a wheel of course. Since she has quite a bit of room to run around do you think the fat content is okay? Or should I go for a food with lower fat?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It should be okay for her, especially since babies are usually okay with some extra fat for growing. It'd be okay to switch her onto that from whatever the breeder's feeding her, and see how she does. You'll just want to monitor her weight and her body shape to make sure she's not gaining too much. If she does, a lower fat food would be good. She could turn out to be an energetic little runner though, in which case extra fat is not only okay, but necessary to keep her healthy.


----------



## w1th_l0v3 (Oct 23, 2012)

My breeder has been feeding that food to his Hedgies for years, however he also mixes it with a bit of Canin Kitten Food (50/50 for the first six months and then reduces it to a minimal amount). You should be set 

-Amanda


----------

